# New here, Puppy food advice needed.



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys, names Otto, I have a new puppy that was born 5 days ago and will be picking up from the breeder at 8 weeks old. Anyways, I figure it's never too early to start researching what I'll be using to feed the little guy. I've narrowed it down to 3 choices that I feel should work great for him. Ultimately, I know he'll be the one to decide but I wanted to see what the forum thought of these kibble based foods.

The choices are:
1. Blue Buffalo Wilderness LBP
2. Blue Buffalo Freedom LBP
3. Fromm Gold LBP
4. Other, please specify. (In case there are other foods that I should be considering at around the same price point as the other 3). 

Here's some pics of him at 4 days old. His name is Kojak.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awww!Adorable!Lots of folks here like Fromme,it's an excellent choice.My three dogs do really well with ProPac.It doesn't have as much meat in it as the more expensive brands but they get plenty in the liver treats I make for them so it balances out.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't had good luck with Blue. Xerxes got sick and Jasira quit eating.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado did extremely well on the Fromm LBP


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah I've heard and read on these forums of cases where the BB just doesn't go down well on some dogs which is why I've lately been thinking about going with Fromm.


----------



## Chena (Jan 16, 2015)

I started feeding my new pup wilderness but haven't been thrilled with the results and am looking to change. I too have been researching and the amount of info is a bit daunting and lots of horror stories about almost every brand. 

I think as long as you pick a reputable good quality feed and your dog enjoys it that is the best thing. unfortunately you won't know if it agrees with your pup until you try!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Awww!Adorable!Lots of folks here like Fromme,it's an excellent choice.My three dogs do really well with ProPac.It doesn't have as much meat in it as the more expensive brands but they get plenty in the liver treats I make for them so it balances out.


Thanks for posting! I'll have to look into that ProPac.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I feed TOTW but, I supplement with Grizzly Salmon Oil & I'm getting NuVet Labs also. Has anyone tried Ester-C? I heard it helps dogs with hips problems.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We feed our puppy Fromm Gold Adult (it's what our breeder started him on). He's doing great on it! We tried BB with our pitbull and she did not tolerate it well (lots of vomit and loose stool), so we will probably never feed that to our dogs again. Good luck with your new puppy once you get to bring him home!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> We feed our puppy Fromm Gold Adult (it's what our breeder started him on). He's doing great on it! We tried BB with our pitbull and she did not tolerate it well (lots of vomit and loose stool), so we will probably never feed that to our dogs again. Good luck with your new puppy once you get to bring him home!


I tried BB with Chloe, did not work out waaaaay to rich, she always had very loose stools.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the posts! This forum is great.


----------



## freddie irizarry (Jan 9, 2021)

missionAvs said:


> Hey guys, names Otto, I have a new puppy that was born 5 days ago and will be picking up from the breeder at 8 weeks old. Anyways, I figure it's never too early to start researching what I'll be using to feed the little guy. I've narrowed it down to 3 choices that I feel should work great for him. Ultimately, I know he'll be the one to decide but I wanted to see what the forum thought of these kibble based foods.
> 
> The choices are:
> 1. Blue Buffalo Wilderness LBP
> ...


 try to buy sample packs /or small bags and see how he does 
raw? ground chicken ?
check stool
check the stool


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my dogs were raised on Beaverdam Hi-energy and years later that is still their kibble (along with an egg with breakfast and some canned for dinner). Victor also has some good choices, in fact when I forgot to bring kibble with me on a camping trip (oops) we found a variety of Victor that was similar and the dogs did well on it.


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

Years ago the recommendation was not to feed a puppy specific food as they could gain weight too fast before their bones developed. I'm not sure if that recommendation still stands.
I would avoid a grain free diet as the FDA is looking into it as a possible cause for heart issues.


----------

